# Modifier 80 for certified midwife



## dkay (Mar 6, 2008)

Can Modifier 80 be used when a certified midwife assists with a delivery in a hospital setting?
Thank you.


----------



## dardegirl (Mar 17, 2008)

*Yes!!*

We have been billing the delivery only code 59514 with the mod -80 and have received payment. Sometimes they request the notes but it has been working for us.

Good luck!!


----------



## KNIED (Mar 28, 2008)

dkay said:


> Can Modifier 80 be used when a certified midwife assists with a delivery in a hospital setting?
> Thank you.



Would you use a modifier to bill for a state certified midwife working in a birthing facility?


----------



## garmab06 (Mar 29, 2008)

Would it be best to use modifier 81 minumum assistant, as they are payers like United Health care were they specified in their billing guidelines to use modifier AS for Physicians assistant to surgery.


----------

